# Ford X-Plan



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone have experience purchasing a Ford with the X-Plan? I'm eligible for it, and was wondering if it was actually worth-while, or just propaganda. About how much of a discount is it? Are there any limitations to what you can/cant get if you use the X-Plan? 

I'm lining up an F150 in the crosshairs, and just looking for some intel.
Thanks


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

*X-plan*

I work at a ford dealership and can tell you that x-plan is a good deal. It is ussually set a little below invoice, plus you still get all of the rebates. If you want to know the xplan price of a vehicle just let me know.

Luke


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

man it's a great deal. I would take advantage of it.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I would suggest obtaining the xplan pricing before you get to the dealership. Negotiate first, and use that as your guide for where you want to be. I think you can usually get below xplan.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

I bought my F350 SD through my xplan. They are a good deal. But let me tell you that even though you are guaranteed the xplan price do your homework with the fordpartner website and know what the Aplan is. Then go in knowing the xplan is your starting point. Forget the sticker. You can still negotiate lower than the xplan. Your goal is as close to the Aplan as you can get.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

sure wish they had the xplan for gm, i work for superior energy, we get the xplan, but i like a chevy.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> sure wish they had the xplan for gm, i work for superior energy, we get the xplan, but i like a chevy.


GM does offer thier own version of the X plan.....Check out the GM truck forums.

To those that are interested in purchasing with the Ford X-Plan....
1- secure your x pin #
2- go to dealership and negotiate a price without disclosing you have a pin.
3- review your negotiated price and make sure all rebate's and financing offers are inlcuded.
4- now...tell dealer you have x-plan #.... subract any offered reabates-financing.
5. make sure the x-plan will work in your favor.

Depending on what rebate-financing-dealer discounts are being offered the x-plan can work against you.

6. Now..........Google an "A" plan........


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

gregr1971 said:


> sure wish they had the xplan for gm, i work for superior energy, we get the xplan, but i like a chevy.


We have the Chevy deal, it is called the GMS Discount, or GM Suppliers Discount. Never used it though.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

My wife's company qualifies their associates for the GM Supplier Discount and she has a couple of co-workers who have used it and they have been very satisfied. Apparently one co-worker tried to negotiate on thier own without using the Supplier Discount with no success. They then returned with the Supplier Discount paperwork and the manager immediately gave them that price, no questions asked, and it was much lower than what they had previously negotiated.

I'm planning on using the discount when I buy my GMC later this year (just waiting for some good incentives on 08 models).



scubaru said:


> We have the Chevy deal, it is called the GMS Discount, or GM Suppliers Discount. Never used it though.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

I've bought new Ford's both with and without using the X-plan. It does take a lot of the hassle out of buying/negotiating a new vehicle. You may find that you can get a better deal though if you're still willing to "play their game". So try to negotiate a price before you tell them you can get X-plan and see what they're offerring.

Most importantly, remember that even with X-plan pricing you are still eligible for all the discounts that are being offerred at the time. When we bought my wife's Explorer I got X-plan, minus $2000, and 0% interest for 5 years. I had to ask for the incentives though as I'm sure the dealer was going to keep the $2000 for their profit.

Do some homework and this is getting to be a good time of the year for buying.

And FYI for those here that like GM products, there is a member of the forum that works for one of the local GM dealers. He's helped quite a few folks here into new vehicles for less.

T


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Best part of the deal..No haggle...good price.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

My Dad gets Aplan pricing, but you can still get lower prices if dealers purchase large qauntities, or when they get special pricing because of factory over stock or other reasons. Do your homework!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with these other folks. I bought my last truck with the X plan and it saved me big bucks, and took the hassle out of the sale.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

X-plan is a good deal but the A-plan is even a better deal. A-plan is supposed to be for employees and family of employees of ford but you can get that price as well or even less. When I bought my new F250 a couple of years ago I got it for $1000 below the A-plan price. Ford and Chevy both have a very large window (Around $10,000) they can work with on coming down on their price and still make money. Any salesman they says otherwise is lying to you !!! Been there, done that, used to work at a ford dealer and know the numbers game. JM.02........


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

anybody know if you can still get the CCA discount if using the X-plan. when i got my new truck a few months back the salesman said it was the x-plan or the CCA discount. did i get doooped by the dealer?? it was only $500 or so for CCA so i wasnt super concerned but its still $500 and would have got me a grill guard or something for free.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The X-Plan saved me around $6500 on my Ranger. I even special ordered the truck I wanted  Then I also received an additional $3000 rebate that I used for extended warranty and a service plan (yeah I'm lazy now). I was very happy with the X-Plan deal. Overall its a no hassle price that saves you some decent money.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

I've bought two vehicles with the x-plan. The decreased hassle was worth any additional negotiation. When I bought 2007 F-150, I found the VIN # of the truck that I wanted on ford partner website. Called the dealership to make sure it was in stock...told them I had an x-plan pin. I was in and out of dealership in less than an hour including test drive. Received rebates and 0% financing....


----------

